# Poll: What Will Disco Ride Next Year?



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Johann Brunyeel looked awfully "tense" after yesterday's Paris-Roubaix. What brand of bicycle will Discovery ride next year? Vote here.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

It's not all good but nonetheless Disco will still be on Twreks next year.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

rocco said:


> It's not all good but nonetheless Disco will still be on Twreks next year.


I thought for sure you'd vote for the Time.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

il sogno said:


> I thought for sure you'd vote for the Time.



No... I'm a realist.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*Eddy needs a team!!!!!!!*

and the team Scandium has a nice pedigree at P-R. Then they could pick up Axle too. Plus with the Belgian DS's and Belgian riders it'd be all good.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

*I'd heard that Disco had their eyes on Axel last year*



atpjunkie said:


> and the team Scandium has a nice pedigree at P-R. Then they could pick up Axle too. Plus with the Belgian DS's and Belgian riders it'd be all good.



Seems like a great plan to me... but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

atpjunkie said:


> and the team Scandium has a nice pedigree at P-R. Then they could pick up Axle too. Plus with the Belgian DS's and Belgian riders it'd be all good.


I had meant to put the Merckx's in as a choice but forgot. The old Motorola team rode them, Disco could go back to them. And they are a great bicycle.


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

*I know what they won't ride*

Bontrager Satellite forks.


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

il sogno said:


> Johann Brunyeel looked awfully "tense" after yesterday's Paris-Roubaix. What brand of bicycle will Discovery ride next year? Vote here.


Hummer. - TF


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2006)

il sogno said:


> I had meant to put the Merckx's in as a choice but forgot. The old Motorola team rode them, Disco could go back to them. And they are a great bicycle.


And they look real cool !! 

But seriously, no option to choose huffy ??


----------



## Rouleur (Mar 5, 2004)

*Huffy all the way...*

I hear they are planning a comeback. 7-Eleven old school, baby.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

AJL said:


> And they look real cool !!
> 
> But seriously, no option to choose huffy ??


I know... Maybe I shoulda put in Caloi too.


----------



## Jesse D Smith (Jun 11, 2005)

Eddy himself said he simply doesn't have the resources to outfit a mega-budget team as big as Disco. There's no reason to abandon Trek. George and the team has ridden them for many years with no problems in the classics and Lance rode it to 7 Tours in a row. Trek, more than any other manufacturer has gone above and beyond with research and development for pro racing. 
Switching to another brand because of one isolated, freak incident is totally irrational. And speculating on it when we don't even know if the problem was with the fork, the steerer, the stem, or the mechanic is just as goofy.


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

Rouleur said:


> I hear they are planning a comeback. 7-Eleven old school, baby.


Only problem is they weren't Huffy's, they were Serrotta's!


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

Jesse D Smith said:


> Eddy himself said he simply doesn't have the resources to outfit a mega-budget team as big as Disco. There's no reason to abandon Trek. George and the team has ridden them for many years with no problems in the classics and Lance rode it to 7 Tours in a row. Trek, more than any other manufacturer has gone above and beyond with research and development for pro racing.
> Switching to another brand because of one isolated, freak incident is totally irrational. And speculating on it when we don't even know if the problem was with the fork, the steerer, the stem, or the mechanic is just as goofy.



yes, true and perhaps but it's been clearly established that the steering tube failed and when was the last time a contender in the selection taken out of because of a catastrophic frame or fork failure taken out of Paris-Roubaix? It's been quite a while if I'm not mistaken...


----------



## Vel07 (Oct 28, 2005)

Trek, but I could see them on Serrota one day.
Doesnt the junior team ride them.


----------



## kyler2001 (Sep 8, 2005)

How about trying to trick those who don't know better and go with a Klein or Lemond and say it's better quality? Or how about hooking up with Easton Sports for some United bicycles...Or even better, why not have an "Armstrong" bike made by Bontranger and Co.? J/K...I think it was a bad piece and could happen with any companies product no matter who it is. In 1996/97 even Lamborghini had recalls...


----------



## A4B45200 (Aug 28, 2004)

*What did 'Twrek' do to you?*



rocco said:


> yes, true and perhaps but it's been clearly established that the steering tube failed and when was the last time a contender in the selection taken out of because of a catastrophic frame or fork failure taken out of Paris-Roubaix? It's been quite a while if I'm not mistaken...


Hey Rocco...what's with you and 'Twrek'? Just reading all the PR threads and noticed you dog on Trek (and in your Sig) given every opportunity. No offense, but I'm just curious as to what's the history here?  

I do have a joe-Trek and was yelling at the TV yesterday when the Trek failed GH on the cobbles. Though I agree I can't recall the last time a bike failed in that manner, but at the same time, it could have been due to the initial crash or happened to another brand of bike. What if Colnago or Bianchi had that one failure? I'm sure it would have been passed as an 'oh well' or 'sh_t happens' as it should be with the Trek as well.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

Serotta. Pipe dream I know, but it would be nice to see. Does Serotta have a TT frame? Whoever supplies them has to have the money for development such as wind tunnel time, advanced composites, etc. Serotta probably can't do that on that scale. The whole idea of sponsorship is to get your product and name seen by millions of people. About .0001% of them can afford a Serotta.


----------



## Tomwd3 (Apr 29, 2005)

*Disco 2007 Rides*

They'll be on Treks. There's an awful lot of history between the 2 parties, and when it does come time to "break up". Trek will be doing the dumping if they're aren't enough wins. 
Trek may be dime-a-dozen, but the sales from said dozen underwrites alot of Pro Trour level R&D.
BTW, that fork failure was very scary to watch. Did anybody catch George's tumble earlier in the race? cycling.tv maybe? Is there a chance that spill might have damaged the steerer?
I doubt we'll ever know.


----------



## Vel07 (Oct 28, 2005)

I was never really sure how sponsorship worked. Even though they sponsor other teams. Nevertheless a Serotta TT frame:


----------



## magnolialover (Jun 2, 2004)

*Doesn't look..*



Vel07 said:


> I was never really sure how sponsorship worked. Even though they sponsor other teams. Nevertheless a Serotta TT frame:


That thing doesn't look very aero.

Disco will be riding trek for a long ass time. Until the bitter end. Trek has placed too much time and money into the team for them to NOT ride them. One failure does not a sponsorship make. Aside from that, we don't know how the bike failed yet. After a failure analysis is completed, we might know the entire story. I'm sure the metallurgy geeks at Trek are drooling to get their hands on that fork so they can tell what went on with it.


----------



## Vel07 (Oct 28, 2005)

Yeah not very Aero at all at first I thought it was a regular bike with a TT bike behind it. Had to look closer.


----------



## snapdragen (Jan 28, 2004)

Someone in another thread said George would be on a Saluki next year at P-R. I love that idea, let's put 'em all on Salukis..


----------



## Under ACrookedSky (Nov 8, 2005)

magnolialover said:


> Aside from that, we don't know how the bike failed yet. After a failure analysis is completed, we might know the entire story. I'm sure the metallurgy geeks at Trek are drooling to get their hands on that fork so they can tell what went on with it.


Like we will ever get the truth. Do you think Trek is going to come out and say their Crapmart product lost the race, or even admit that maybe, just possibly using AL for the steer tube was not such a bright idea? Of course not. They will blame it on anything that is convenient, which in this case will be the previous crash. As if multiple crashes could never occur in P-R.


----------



## odeum (May 9, 2005)

*good enuff for 7-11*

serottas rebadged as huffy...


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

And what about Lance's chainstay failure 2 yrs ago??


----------



## Spunout (Aug 12, 2002)

atpjunkie said:


> and the team Scandium has a nice pedigree at P-R. Then they could pick up Axle too. Plus with the Belgian DS's and Belgian riders it'd be all good.


I was going to say DeRosa, but you got me thinking about Eddy Merckx. Definitely the most american of Belgian bicycles. Good fit!


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

*Go Moto!*

Johann Brunyeel has wanted to switch to motos for years now but can't find a phone number to contact them.


----------



## Dwwc (Nov 24, 2004)

*Why do people dislike Trek?*

So I was wondering why there is so much hostility towards Trek? I agree their pre-2000 or so carbon bikes did not have a great feeling to them but I think over the last 6 years the quality of the ride of the bikes has improved immensely. 

Is it a case of people being jelous of a top dog, lame marketing on trek's part, not being fashionable by making sloping top tube bikes like everyone else, or people being way too elitist?

Have people like Rocco even ridden their bikes?

Just curious.

Thanks.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Dwwc said:


> So I was wondering why there is so much hostility towards Trek? I agree their pre-2000 or so carbon bikes did not have a great feeling to them but I think over the last 6 years the quality of the ride of the bikes has improved immensely.
> 
> Have people like Rocco even ridden their bikes?


I'm not so much worried about Rocco as I am about Lifelover voting for Moto.


----------



## stihl (Oct 27, 2005)

Well..I never heard anyone in here say that Quickstep should change their bikes when Boonen almost lost a sprint with his (reinforced and supposedly better) Time frame.
The thing flexes so much that it shifts itself.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

stihl said:


> Well..I never heard anyone in here say that Quickstep should change their bikes when Boonen almost lost a sprint with his (reinforced and supposedly better) Time frame.
> The thing flexes so much that it shifts itself.



Better get those facts straight. Nice try...


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

il sogno said:


> Johann Brunyeel looked awfully "tense" after yesterday's Paris-Roubaix. What brand of bicycle will Discovery ride next year? Vote here.


This poll is stupid.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

bas said:


> This poll is stupid.



You can say that but you're treading on a slippery slope. ...think about it.


----------



## Jesse D Smith (Jun 11, 2005)

Kram59 said:


> And what about Lance's chainstay failure 2 yrs ago??


and Lance is _still _trying to get them to honor the warranty


----------



## tona24 (Oct 26, 2005)

Lance's chainstay broke when he crashed on Luz-Ardiden and then went on to win the stage, and if you listended to Johann's interview he said the steerer was most likely damgaged in George's first crash and couldn't be detected because handlebar tape covers it, so quit doggin trek.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

bas said:


> This poll is stupid.


Come now, it's all in good fun.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

tona24 said:


> Lance's chainstay broke when he crashed on Luz-Ardiden and then went on to win the stage, and if you listended to Johann's interview he said the steerer was most likely damgaged in George's first crash and couldn't be detected because handlebar tape covers it, so quit doggin trek.



Twrek...


----------



## dawgcatching (Apr 26, 2004)

tona24 said:


> Lance's chainstay broke when he crashed on Luz-Ardiden and then went on to win the stage, and if you listended to Johann's interview he said the steerer was most likely damgaged in George's first crash and couldn't be detected because handlebar tape covers it, so quit doggin trek.


Gee, handlebar tape wrapped around the steerer tube? That must be some sort of new P-R innovation to dampen road shock 

I found it funny that Bruyneel said something about the "handlebar" breaking in the post-race interview on TV. Somehow, I knew that they weren't going to blame mighty Trek for the steering tube failure, even though the steerer obviously snapped. I guess blaming Bontrager is better for business-it isn't associated by Trek by the casual fan, even though it is an in-house subsidary. 

With that said, most, if not all mountain bikes use alloy steerer tubes, including the big-hit stuff (much of which is still 1 1/8" standard). They rarely seem to break. Then again, those forks are made to withstand a bit more force than a commuter-level fork. I can say from experience that most of the Bontrager stuff is crap that comes even on a $2K Trek/Lemond. Wheels are badly out of true, stems and bars, and saddle are heavy and klunky. Trek must really pad their margins instead of putting, say an FSA OS-140 and RD200 bar on the bike at the price point (like many of their competitors do).


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

rocco said:


> Twrek...


Shouldn't it be Twreck?


----------



## johngfoster (Jan 14, 2005)

Now, now now...lay off the Bontrager bagging bandwaggon, would you? And for that matter the Trek bagging bandwaggon too. I've had a set of race-lites for over 3300 miles, T-boned a BMX front wheel (taco'd it), hit numerous pot-holes, and my wheels are still true--haven't needed to tighten a spoke yet. No problems with any of the other stuff like bars, stem, fork etc. either.

Just because you may not like the Lance factor and think that anyone who rides a trek is a mindless idiot trying to copy popular hero, doesn't mean they don't make good stuff. While I'm not a connoisseur of boutique road bikes, I do know a thing or two about a good bike, and Trek makes a good product. If you prefer to ride something else, then fine. Nothing wrong with that. But why bag on people because they prefer a Trek?


----------



## stihl (Oct 27, 2005)

rocco said:


> Twrek...


uh huh..and?


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

rocco said:


> You can say that but you're treading on a slippery slope. ...think about it.



Is their Trek contract up?

Is this because of Hincapies broken stem and handlebars? 

Has anyone abused their bikes on cobblestones?? I know I do not go fast or even slow over crap like that. They were doing what, 25-30+ mph? Fatigue can happen at any point.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

bas said:


> Is their Trek contract up?
> 
> Is this because of Hincapies broken stem and handlebars?
> 
> Has anyone abused their bikes on cobblestones?? I know I do not go fast or even slow over crap like that. They were doing what, 25-30+ mph? Fatigue can happen at any point.



Do some research; these are questions for which you can easily find answers to.


----------



## bikenerd (Jan 22, 2004)

*For the Spring Classics only . . .*

Harley. As American as apple pie, smoother on the cobbles, and quite possibly even better acceleration than Boonen.


----------



## elviento (Mar 24, 2002)

I can't believe people are still dragging the mechanic into the picture. Do you work for Trek or something? The friggin steerer broke. The mechanic has nothing to do w/ it. Look at the pictures!


----------



## mb168 (Jan 3, 2005)

Vel07 said:


> Trek, but I could see them on Serrota one day.
> Doesnt the junior team ride them.


No, the U23 Disco team is on Specialized, or they were at least.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*well help me pick my memory*

in any top UCI race please help me recall major bike failures in major races

LA's broken chainstay

GH's broken fork

that Disco guy who's new fancy DA Crank was stuck to his shoe and not his BB
(maybe blame the wrench)

the TdF Prologue Guy whose bars near fell off. was it FdJeux or Cofidis?
(maybe blame the wrench)


----------



## MaRider (Mar 21, 2002)

johngfoster said:


> Now, now now...lay off the Bontrager bagging bandwaggon, would you? And for that matter the Trek bagging bandwaggon too. I've had a set of race-lites for over 3300 miles, T-boned a BMX front wheel (taco'd it), hit numerous pot-holes, and my wheels are still true--haven't needed to tighten a spoke yet. No problems with any of the other stuff like bars, stem, fork etc. either.
> 
> Just because you may not like the Lance factor and think that anyone who rides a trek is a mindless idiot trying to copy popular hero, doesn't mean they don't make good stuff. While I'm not a connoisseur of boutique road bikes, I do know a thing or two about a good bike, and Trek makes a good product. If you prefer to ride something else, then fine. Nothing wrong with that. But why bag on people because they prefer a Trek?


EXACTLY. There's nothing wrong with Treks, C-dales etc. They make excellent products, but there's a lot of elitism on these boards by people trying to separate themselves by worshipping italian bikes, or steel bikes. There has been plenty of crashes in road races - especially races like PR. A lot of punctures, a lot of pedal clipouts etc. Sometimes this affects the race and sometimes it doesn't - but Trek people spend a lot of $$$ on R&D, and so to claim that they came up with inferior product is ignoring reality. Bikes are pretty much all the same and to rail against Trek in favor of fancy italian brands or whatever is just silliness. Sort of like the whole poseur/fred thing. Why do we cyclists want to feel above some other fellow cyclists - based on what they wear or what they ride?

I live next to Wisconsin border now and I see a lot of Treks on group rides. These guys are supporting local business, as far as I am concerned.


----------



## wzq622 (Aug 3, 2004)

If I were Big George, then I would have taken the opportunity to verbally bash my Trek in front of the TV cameras so the public will know how poorly constructed Trek bikes are...

...then I would switch teams where I would be the lone leader of P-R and TdF and ride anything but Treks.


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

MaRider said:


> EXACTLY. There's nothing wrong with Treks, C-dales etc. They make excellent products, but there's a lot of elitism on these boards by people trying to separate themselves by worshipping italian bikes, or steel bikes. There has been plenty of crashes in road races - especially races like PR. A lot of punctures, a lot of pedal clipouts etc. Sometimes this affects the race and sometimes it doesn't - but Trek people spend a lot of $$$ on R&D, and so to claim that they came up with inferior product is ignoring reality. Bikes are pretty much all the same and to rail against Trek in favor of fancy italian brands or whatever is just silliness. Sort of like the whole poseur/fred thing. Why do we cyclists want to feel above some other fellow cyclists - based on what they wear or what they ride?
> 
> I live next to Wisconsin border now and I see a lot of Treks on group rides. These guys are supporting local business, as far as I am concerned.


So, why is it that Cannondale's nickname in the cycle trade is "Crack 'n' Fail"? 

Because in 10 years of dealing with Trek & Specialized I have sent back fewer frames between them for warranty than I did in 18 months of dealing with Cannondale. And every time Cannondale baulked and tried to foist a Crash Replacement on the customer!


----------



## boroef (Jun 18, 2005)

haha i really like seeing how everyone is getting their panties tied up into knots because of the trek/twreck bashing 

dont worry about it guys!! if you own a trek, fine. you like it, u know it rides good, u know it's good stuff...so be it.

others, if they dont like trek for whatever reason...so be it. everyone is entitled to their own opinion, and the fact of the matter is that a steerer tube failure in a race is not to be taken lightly. i mean, c'mon...did this happen to anyone else in the past? ...not really. something happened: whether it be shoddy manufacturing, a prior crash, fatigue from a single stage race (haha), or an overlooked stress area...the point of the matter is that it broke, and that's uncool.

i say they should ride cdale! woot!!! ride those frames till they crack


----------

